
An Interview with Stanley Kubrick (1969) - helloworld
http://www.visual-memory.co.uk/amk/doc/0069.html
======
pmoriarty
If you enjoyed this you should watch _Stanley Kubrick 's Boxes_:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick%27s_Boxes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick%27s_Boxes)

~~~
minusf
this is a very recent superbly made documentary: Kubrick Remembered
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhn-
nXwpHuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhn-nXwpHuc))

------
valuearb
“If you were nineteen and starting out again, would you go to film school?

The best education in film is to make one. I would advise any neophyte
director to try to make a film by himself”

I give same advice to aspiring developers.

------
cooper12
If anyone else was wondering, the film they're talking about in the beginning
of the interview, _Napoleon_ , was never made:

> _Napoleon_ was eventually canceled due to the prohibitive cost of location
> filming, the Western release of Sergei Bondarchuk's epic film version of Leo
> Tolstoy's novel _War and Peace_ (1968), and the commercial failure of
> Bondarchuk's Napoleon-themed film _Waterloo_ (1970).
> ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick%27s_unrealized...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Kubrick%27s_unrealized_projects#Napoleon))

~~~
loevborg
By the way, if you get a chance to see Bondarchuk's 6 hour version of _War and
Peace_ , don't miss it. It's epic, beautiful and highly experimental. It's
worth seeing just for the aerial shots during the war scenes.

~~~
crdb
Also _Waterloo_ for that matter. No CGI in 1970.

From Wikipedia [1]:

"To recreate the battlefield authentically, the Soviets bulldozed away two
hills, laid five miles of roads, transplanted 5,000 trees, sowed fields of
rye, barley and wildflowers and reconstructed four historic buildings. To
create the mud, more than six miles of underground irrigation piping was
specially laid. [...]

The battle sequences of the film include about 15,000 Soviet foot soldiers and
2,000 cavalrymen as extras and 50 circus stunt riders were used to perform the
dangerous horse falls. It has been joked that Sergei Bondarchuk was in command
of the seventh-largest army in the world. [...] A selected 2,000 additional
men were also taught to load and fire muskets."

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo_(1970_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo_\(1970_film\))

------
ebcode
Room 237 has some compelling evidence pointing to what might have become of
Stanley. Anyway, connecting with great souls through their works is one
treasure this baleful world of ours can still offer. Thanks for posting this.

------
caf
It's disappointing to find out that _The Killing_ didn't turn a profit. It's a
great film.

------
sosa2k
2001: A Space Odyssey is the greatest movie ever IMO.

~~~
tom_wilde
+1 See it in 70mm if you can. :>

~~~
garyrob
I'm hoping there will be some opportunities around the 50th anniversary of its
release, April 3, 2018. I've actually been waiting for that for years. :)

